# New Lubix alternative!



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello fellow speedcubers.

I went to a local hobby store the other day and I found, yet another Lubix alternative. 
It's called Xceed Silicone oil. It comes in many "weights." The guy at the hobby store said that many cubers come in looking for cube lube and said that 40,000 weight was the ideal thickness for cubing. First there's OFNA 30,000, then TRAXXAS 50,000, now my finding Xceed 40,000. Xceed comes from 50 to 200,000 weights so there's big range. But 40,000 is the one recommended.

I have attached a picture of what the packaging looks like, yes I know the picture is 20,000 weight but ignore that, the one you want is 40,000 weight. The nozzle is not as precise as TRAXXAS or Lubix, it's like an eyedropper. You could just fill up your finished Lubix syringes with this stuff.

BEFORE I FORGET, the price is a bit more expensive than TRAXXAS, the hobby store sells 60ml/cc for $20 and online hobby stores such as hobbygalaxy sells it for $16.55. So if you can't find it at hobby stores and you're willing to try it out just google Xceed silicone oil and click the hobbygalaxy link.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 20, 2012)

Have you tried this on your cube?


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 20, 2012)

Not yet, but apparently the guy at the hobby store said many cubers approved of it. If my Lubix Zhanchi, which I'm still waiting to arrive in the mail, has it's lube dry out or wear out the I will buy it.


----------



## Owen (Jan 20, 2012)

Johnny.d.p said:


> The guy at the hobby store said that many cubers come in looking for cube lube and said that 40,000 weight was the ideal thickness for cubing.
> View attachment 1915


 
Local cubers? I'd look into that if I were you!


EDIT: Oh, right, Melbourne. Would it be accurate to name Melbourne the most cuber-friendly city in the world?


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, sorry, Melbourne cubers. I am in Melbourne Australia


----------



## pdilla (Jan 20, 2012)

Always interested in finding lube alternatives.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 20, 2012)

Its probably the same stuff as Lubix. Its good that it comes with a centiStoke rating, as that is the correct way to measure viscosity. I had bought 60k cS Lubix and it is a LITTLE BIT too thick. I'm pretty sure izolube is a little thinner and I'm not exactly sure how thick Lubix is, but 40k seems about right.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 20, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Its probably the same stuff as Lubix. Its good that it comes with a centiStoke rating, as that is the correct way to measure viscosity. I had bought 60k cS Lubix and it is a LITTLE BIT too thick. I'm pretty sure izolube is a little thinner and I'm not exactly sure how thick Lubix is, but 40k seems about right.


 
I personally like 55wt shock oil. It's a bit, no wait, a lot, thinner than Lubix. Lubix imo is to thick.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 20, 2012)

I heard a rumor that Lubix is 45000wt shock oil. I've never come across 45kwt, might just have been made up to give Lubix a bit of mystery...

Wow, there must be tons of cubers in your area if the guy in that hobby store can offer you advice based on customer feedback. How many cubers that buy shock oil in hobby stores actually mention that they're buying the stuff to lube their cube?


----------



## aaronb (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been using Traxxas 50k Diff. Oil, and my Zhanchi gets gummy, so I was considering getting 30k next time, but I may try this. I think something thinner may help.


----------



## iShadows (Jan 20, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I have been using Traxxas 50k Diff. Oil, and my Zhanchi gets gummy, so I was considering getting 30k next time, but I may try this. I think something thinner may help.


 
You applied too much that's why is too gummy, is a little drop not too much. I put a little in my ZhanChi and feels exactly like lubix, I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 20, 2012)

iShadows said:


> You applied too much that's why is too gummy, is a little drop not too much. I put a little in my ZhanChi and feels exactly like lubix, I didn't notice any difference.


 
Nahh, I only put a tiny bit; and besides it is only my Zhanchi that gets gummy with it, so I think it would react better with some less thick lube.

Edit: It could just be that my Guhong is just faster than my Zhanchi, so it feels gummy. But I still want to try thinner lube.


----------



## RTh (Jan 20, 2012)

Should get an oil like this one. I'm tired of wasting my money on lubix.
Well... Not wasting. But let's face it, it's very pricey for what it is.


----------



## sear70 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bapao said:


> I heard a rumor that Lubix is 45000wt shock oil. I've never come across 45kwt, might just have been made up to give Lubix a bit of mystery...
> 
> Wow, there must be tons of cubers in your area if the guy in that hobby store can offer you advice based on customer feedback. How many cubers that buy shock oil in hobby stores actually mention that they're buying the stuff to lube their cube?




I am one that goes to a hobby shop and tell them I am looking for shock oil to use in my cube's. and I am sure there are a lot more cuber's that do the same.


----------



## radmin (Jan 20, 2012)

In my mind diff oil is the alternative. It's already known.
Trying a new weight/brand isn't a new discovery in my mind. That's just me. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm not being cranky. Thanks for sharing a new brand to try. I just feel slightly mislead by the title. 

I personally only use diff oil for the core. I put 25 wt shock oil on the pieces or maru lube if I have it.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 20, 2012)

sear70 said:


> I am one that goes to a hobby shop and tell them I am looking for shock oil to use in my cube's. and I am sure there are a lot more cuber's that do the same.


 
Hmmm...I see, I didn't expect it to be common. Where I come from, hobby shops that sell shock oil mainly only sell RC vehicles. I'm sure they know what oil is best used in shock absorbers for remote control cars, but I personally wouldn't expect them to know anything/ much about cubes and what lube is best for them.

But hey, if it's different elsewhere then cool. I'm glad that cubers have a place to go to get lube at all if they can't order from the Internet.

EDIT

If the demand for oil by cubers is high enough, then maybe those hobby shops might even decide to sell cubes  Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 21, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I have been using Traxxas 50k Diff. Oil, and my Zhanchi gets gummy, so* I was considering getting 30k next time*, but I may try this. I think something thinner may help.


 
Try 40k first, I heard 30k is a wee bit runny

I've just tried this out on my skewb, and my skewb is hella smooth, I think I overlubed though. This is my first time using a Lubix sorta thing. The skewb's slightly gummy. D:


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 21, 2012)

I found this but I haven't tried it on a decent enough cube yet. Any input on it? It says safe for plastics and the crappy storebought I used it on is fine so i'd assume it's okay.


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Jan 21, 2012)

ZamHalen said:


> I found this but I haven't tried it on a decent enough cube yet. Any input on it? It says safe for plastics and the crappy storebought I used it on is fine so i'd assume it's okay.


 
IDK man. I'd recommend the one I found. And BTW it's 50ml not 60ml. I trust mine so much I'm using it on my megaminx! And yeah. Aim for 40k weight. It is quite hard to fill up lubix syringes but it's worth it.


----------



## ch1caum (Jan 24, 2012)

I've got 45wt "racers edge" shock oil and traxxxas 30 wt silicone oil and I practically only use the 30.. and a bit of maru once in a while. I guess you just have to try it out and see what feels better for you.


----------



## winston61 (Jan 24, 2012)

Lubix, while a great product is absurdly overpriced.


----------

